# Best DMX software MAC



## Joshua Hoffman (Oct 31, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have an ENTTEC DMX dongle and I need a free/cheap software (Sub $100) that I can use to control it. I need it to have a cuestack and patching, and it needs to work on mac. Does anyone know of anything that could come close to what I need?


----------



## Michael K (Oct 31, 2015)

Enttech has a short list of them on their product page, as does DMXKing. Chauvet also seams to have a free one here.

Not sure how good these are, but they're a start.


----------



## dbaxter (Oct 31, 2015)

There is a free version of my Cue Player Lighting package on the web site here. You will have to overcome a couple driver hurdles Mac throws in your way, but I've tried to explain how to overcome them. It doesn't have all the features of the Windows system since it's so hard to work on Macs, but there is a cue stack and soft patching.


----------



## Joshua Hoffman (Nov 1, 2015)

dbaxter said:


> There is a free version of my Cue Player Lighting package on the web site here. You will have to overcome a couple driver hurdles Mac throws in your way, but I've tried to explain how to overcome them. It doesn't have all the features of the Windows system since it's so hard to work on Macs, but there is a cue stack and soft patching.


I tried installing and have had no luck, even with the drivers installed. I have OSX El Capitan which may be the problem.


----------



## dbaxter (Nov 1, 2015)

I think it may be. Apple changed some things with the drivers to make them more compatible - you had to disable them before. I just updated my mini and will get a solution. In the meantime, did you do the D2xx install from ftdichip.com and run D2xxhelper? That was what was necessary before. [Just saying - we went from Windows 7, to 8, to 10 without an issue.]


----------



## Thetechmanmac (Nov 1, 2015)

I have used QLC+ and have really liked it. You can run cue lists, virtual console, and even do a whole show. Enttec's D-pro is really awesome too, but its a little pricier ($200). QLC is free and runs great on Mac.


----------



## kicknargel (Nov 2, 2015)

Chamsys MagicQ is another option. Not positive that it works with that dongle, but I suspect it would. Full-featured, a bit of a learning curve because it's more geared toward moving lights and rock n' roll.


----------



## ledstixx (Nov 11, 2015)

dbaxter said:


> I think it may be. Apple changed some things with the drivers to make them more compatible - you had to disable them before. I just updated my mini and will get a solution. In the meantime, did you do the D2xx install from ftdichip.com and run D2xxhelper? That was what was necessary before. [Just saying - we went from Windows 7, to 8, to 10 without an issue.]



This is a direct app link for controlling the ftdi drivers from application. Easy and working well. 

http://macdownload.informer.com/ftdidrivercontrol/


----------



## ledstixx (Nov 11, 2015)

Joshua Hoffman said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have an ENTTEC DMX dongle and I need a free/cheap software (Sub $100) that I can use to control it. I need it to have a cuestack and patching, and it needs to work on mac. Does anyone know of anything that could come close to what I need?




I recommend Avolites Titan one but it's not working on Mac OS. I installed a windows version to my mac as well as mac os for the Win only applications like Avo Titan or Wysiwyg etc.

Titan controlling software is very effective, professional and easy to use. But for using that you must buy an Avolites Titan One usb dmx converter because the app is using it as software dongle. I think it's too cheap around $100

http://www.avolites.com/products/lighting/titan-one#Vtab18
http://www.stage-electrics.co.uk/sh...g-control-software/product.aspx?code=534-6356

If you don't want to install Windows OS to your Mac, you can go with Enttec Dpro, I don't remember the price but still using it on small works and it's also not bad software.

http://www.enttec.com/index.php?main_menu=Products&pn=70571 

The 2 universe version is $200


----------

